# Blizzard Buster users....



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm currently using the Demo version. What's the difference between the Demo and full version. I'm thinking about buying it but don't know if it's worth the money.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I dont know why this was moved. It's about Blizzard Buster Billing software not Blizzard snowplows.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

oops! Ok I move it back


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i use the bigger version of blizzard buster...not sure about differences but i have used it for possibly 8 years and love it...does not crunch numbers like quickbooks,,,but for route lists,customer billing,accounts recievable.....it is easy to use and priced right!

doug


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks! Im pretty sure Im going to buy the full version.


----------



## concreteman (Jul 19, 2005)

i have quick books and i thinks its very good i got the blizzer buster disk and was not to happy with it quick books has all the stuff that you need to make the money with and i think that quick books simple start cost less to buy


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I've been looking a little a quickbooks now. It seems like the Pro edition has less options than simple start. How is simple start for billing, estimating and keeping track of customer payments?


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

i have quick books simple start, i hate it, its fine for billing, but its not deisgned towards lawn care companies. I have been using the blizzard buster demo and i really like it. Gonna buy the full version unless someone knows of something better.


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

I Love my blizzard buster program, got it last year well worth the money.
Even a t 3 in the morning after 36 hours of plowing you can sit down at your computer and plug ing the info. very simple.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

RidehardNY said:


> I dont know why this was moved. It's about Blizzard Buster Billing software not Blizzard snowplows.


I thought it was about Blizzard Buster Ice Control.

lol



I have Quickbooks too. It requires a lot of learning. I dont use it currently. Do my books old school byhand, and use another Lawn care program that I wont recommend because Pat....is a dick.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> I thought it was about Blizzard Buster Ice Control.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


What do you use Lawn Pro?
Lawn pro software is cheap about 50 dollars works great for people just starting out.
RCGM
Brad


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

anyone have a link to the demo version? ide like to check it out!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Rcgm said:


> What do you use Lawn Pro?
> Lawn pro software is cheap about 50 dollars works great for people just starting out.
> RCGM
> Brad


Yeah but the owner wouldnt forward me my activation code. I lost it, and had to get a new pc because the other one got a virus on the net. I have them tied together and use the old one for all my proggies so thats fine, but wanted to reinstall it on my new one so I could use the faster printer......urgh!

He never got back to me very fast when I had issues with the original proggie and he wasnt very polite I guess.

It is a decent program though and its 64 dollars.

I have your message about ideas and will respond here soon or tomorrow Brad...been busy as hell tonite.

Weathers on....we arent getting anything. :realmad:


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

quickbooks seemed very hard to put in charges for each customer, the blizzard buster program does this very quickley and it remembers allcustomers prices individually


----------



## jerry andersen (Oct 21, 2006)

i use groundskeeper pro i like it. blizzard buster is a smaller version of groundskeeper pro


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;326472 said:


> anyone have a link to the demo version? ide like to check it out!


http://www.adkad.com/blizzardbuster.htm

the groundskeeper pro demo is also on the same site.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

To answer your original question, I believe the difference is that in the demo you can only use it for a limited number of customers. I forget what the limit is.


----------

